# time to shave my balls again



## dboldouggie (Dec 17, 2012)

The time has come to shave my balls again but I hate all the itching when the hair starts growing back. It's also annoying in public when I cant stick my hands down my pants and scratch. Anyone have any ideas or feedback to help me with this problem.


----------



## g0re (Dec 17, 2012)

Desenex powder helps


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 17, 2012)

Just Mach 3 Turbo that shit every other day in the shower. That way they're smooth all the time and less itching and irritation. Lol! Nice thread bro. Wtf...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah welcome to the board dd.  Shrugs has good advice.  You should also clip your finger nails.  

There comes a time in a mans life when he needs to use powder, everywhere. Also bathe every day.  Do that and continue to shave in the shower and you wont be scratching anymore.  I still flick once and a while though and dont care whos around.  Its a good way to meet chicks.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ill scratch my balls anytime anywhere. It's not like I'm pulling em out and showing them to anyone. It's as natural as scratching your head.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 17, 2012)

Wax em, or get laser hair removal...baby powder works also


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 17, 2012)

Just soak em in a bowl of Nair! Lol!


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 17, 2012)

I say go natural.  There is nothing wrong with a little hair down there.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 17, 2012)

Use nair it works great!


----------



## dboldouggie (Dec 17, 2012)

A little hair not a problem but I'm a bushy mother fuckef my girl says it looks like wolfman with a really long nose lol


----------



## Popeye (Dec 17, 2012)

dboldouggie said:


> my girl says it looks like wolfman with a really short nose lol


*fixed it for you


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 17, 2012)

I say add some stripes, maybe a side fade..... Nah, I trim up the area have been doing so for years, do it in the shower, good razor and powder up after.  Wife prefers I trim, and if it keeps her down there, why not, right?!


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just please never let there come a  time when you post a "time to  bleach my ass again" thread


----------



## Jada (Dec 17, 2012)

Use scissors  )


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

Is anyone else's balls bumpy? I'm scared to shave mine in fear of cutting hundred of little bumps and bleeding out in the shower


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 18, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Is anyone else's balls bumpy? I'm scared to shave mine in fear of cutting hundred of little bumps and bleeding out in the shower



been to thailand lately?   :-0  no bumps here thank god


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

Well sometimes I get cold in the shower and it tightens up and gets bumpy so I can't shave. But even then there are some tiny little bumps that prevent me from taking the razor on it.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 18, 2012)

I never hit it with a razor blade just keep it trimmed with electric clippers.   rub petroleum jelly into skin and apply "Nair for bikini line".   the vasolene keeps it from burning your balls.


trust me.    do NOT attempt this without the vasolene


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

Balls? What are 'balls'?


Use clippers.... damnit. Go low but not so low you get folds of satchel skin stuck in the blades.... lol..... (insert evil laugh here)!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Balls? What are 'balls'?
> 
> 
> Use clippers.... damnit. Go low but not so low you get folds of satchel skin stuck in the blades.... lol..... (insert evil laugh here)!
> ...



Exactly what I'm scared of...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 18, 2012)

yea keep the skin pulled tight as to not get it stuck in blades..     ^^^^^^   this is no joke.    seriously.  ^^^^^


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh man...giving me goose bumps even thinking about that.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh hell, after you have been doing it as long as I have it's a cake walk. Pull that skin tight like Sam said and then get low and even.... I can manscape the whole body in about 45 minutes and it lasts at least a week.

Clippers..... are the shiznit.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Balls? What are 'balls'?
> 
> 
> Use clippers.... damnit. Go low but not so low you get folds of satchel skin stuck in the blades.... lol..... (insert evil laugh here)!
> ...



This happened to me... Fucking thing grabbed on and wouldn't let go. Yelled for my girl to get me a screwdriver... Had to take the damn thing apart to get it off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

Think I'll just stick with hairy balls after that story PoB


----------



## Yaya (Dec 18, 2012)

clippers always.. nothing worse.... i love my balls


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 18, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Is anyone else's balls bumpy? I'm scared to shave mine in fear of cutting hundred of little bumps and bleeding out in the shower



Yes but if done right no problems here.  It wont happen if you clip the hair short then get in the shower and use body soap (Nevia) and shave.  Pull the skin tight and dont rush it.  Apply more soap as needed.  Use caution keep the water hot and your razer clean of hair (disposable is fine) and it wont cut you.


----------



## Santaklaus (Dec 18, 2012)

I shave my whole body with a Schick Quatro... Trim the asshole with an electric trimmer.. Just incase she's in the mood to start tickling the leather cherrio.. She won't go near it if its fury... :-*


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 18, 2012)

I used nair once. It was a bad month.... Keep em powdered and you will be fine. Or just use clippers and go crewcut.


----------



## PFM (Dec 18, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I used nair once. It was a bad month.... Keep em powdered and you will be fine. Or just use clippers and go crewcut.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this is it right here.


----------



## PFM (Dec 18, 2012)

Santaklaus said:


> I shave my whole body with a Schick Quatro... Trim the asshole with an electric trimmer.. Just incase she's in the mood to start tickling the leather cherrio.. She won't go near it if its fury... :-*



The Leather Cherrio.................funny as fuck!


----------



## g0re (Dec 18, 2012)

PFM said:


> The Leather Cherrio.................funny as fuck!



Balloon Knot is a great one too.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 18, 2012)

really wish yahoo would stop deleting these.   This is valuable information.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2012)

When the brown eye winks, the whole room stinks.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

This whole thread stinks.... it's really gone to shit..... the HOLE thing makes me gasp for air........


LOL,
Vette


----------



## equalme (Dec 18, 2012)

I've used the Norelco Bodygroom on the sack with great success. Now I just wax it...one time pain and a month worth of smoothness.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 18, 2012)

funny, I don't need to scratch when mine starts to grow back.hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## getgains (Dec 19, 2012)

im a nut scratcher from way back if you dont make it obvious you can do it anywhere


----------

